# 2 questions... ROM which which works well in landscape? Turn on front cam remotely?



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

Just curious which rom works well in landscape mode? Also, is there any app you guys are aware of that I can turn my front cam on remotely? I leave my phone in my office and would be interested to see if anyone is touching it. Thanks!

To answer my first question, I'm trying MySense3.0/Android 2.3.4) TSM Bullet V1.4 (mt4g slide port). Curious if there are any other good ports.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

CM7.2 works great in landscape.
As for front cam remotely... I don't know.


----------



## elicik (Feb 8, 2012)

CM7.2 works pretty well landscape for me.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------

